# Flasher trouble!!



## jmenchhofer (Jan 12, 2007)

You would think that as long as we have been waiting for ice that I would have had all of my gear ready. Unfortunately, that's not the case. I picked up my Dad's portable flasher for my first ice fishing outing of the season tonight, and when I got out on the ice, I discovered that sometime between last spring and now, it quit working. The dial spins, the transducer "clicks", but it doesn't light up. 

Is there a bulb that can be replaced on a portable flasher? The particular model in question is an "Eagle Silent Sixty One" made by Lowrance. It's pretty old. I'll search the web and see what I can find, but in the mean time, any advice would be greatly appreciated. As much as I would love to just replace it with a new Vex, that's just not in the budget... 

Thanks!


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Are you sure the battery isn't dead. My zercom did funny stuff first trip out 2yrs ago. Tried my brothers battery and everything was O.K. A new battery is only around $20. Hope that's all it turns out to be.


----------



## n8als (Oct 17, 2006)

It sounds like it's time for a new battery.

I bought a MarCum VX1 Three weeks ago, and I'm really satisfied with this ice machine. It was only half the money of the Vexilar FL18 and has the same features.

http://www.thornebros.com/


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

i had one that worked fine inside but when i halled all the stuff out on the ice ---it wouldnt work---after an afternoon of study in the cold---i found that the plastic disk with the light on it would move away from the contacts when it got cold---it would spin but the light wouldnt light


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

I too have a silent-sixty one that I used for years. Still have it but since getting a vex I don't use it any longer. The last time I had it out it was screwing up. The light works but the motor drags,not sure if there are brushes you can replace or the motor its self. Bud Gehring (Ice fishing guide) told me about a place in Texas that fixed them but I lost the info. Pretty sure he got the info from Joe( he runs the ice boat ferry) so I'll see what I can find out. Let me know what you find about them also. I may be willing to part with mine if it would help. Thought mine was a battery problem also but that wasn't the case. Know e-bay has them pretty cheap if you don't need the transducer.


----------



## jmenchhofer (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks for the info, guys. Seeing as how the dial spins and the transducer sounds like it's working, do you still think it could be the battery? I may give that a try. I'll continue to look into it and I'll let you know what I find out.


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

jmenchhofer said:


> You would think that as long as we have been waiting for ice that I would have had all of my gear ready. Unfortunately, that's not the case. I picked up my Dad's portable flasher for my first ice fishing outing of the season tonight, and when I got out on the ice, I discovered that sometime between last spring and now, it quit working. The dial spins, the transducer "clicks", but it doesn't light up.
> 
> Is there a bulb that can be replaced on a portable flasher? The particular model in question is an "Eagle Silent Sixty One" made by Lowrance. It's pretty old. I'll search the web and see what I can find, but in the mean time, any advice would be greatly appreciated. As much as I would love to just replace it with a new Vex, that's just not in the budget...
> 
> ...


If after you check your battery, i use a motorcycle battery on my Eagle, which isnt working either, mine dont want to hold the depth. Try calling LOWRANCE, they might turn you on to somebody.


----------



## jmenchhofer (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks again for the response, guys. For future reference, there is a guy named Norman Schrader who can be found on the "Ice Fishing With Electronics" forum at IceShanty.com, who seems to be very knowledgeable and offered the following explanation:

"I use the Eagle SS1 also. The 1st thing you need to check is the battery voltage. If you have a volt meter it should read at least 11.5 volts. Otherwise the bulb won't flash ( it needs 500 volts at the bulb which is supplied by a step up transformer in the unit). The motor will spin down to 7 volts and the transmitter will also ping at at a lower voltage. Also, if you are using it with the portable case, make sure there is no corrosion on the battery board contacts. This can cause a voltage drop. If you are using the 6 volt lantern batteries you may have to get a new set this year as I have seen them lose some of their charge just sitting o
n the shelf over a long period of time.
Beyond that, the problem would be internal. The brushes may be shorting or worn out at the scan disc or the transformer that drives the light could be burned out. The bulbs are neon and will usually last 10,000 hours or more unless they are broken physically. They are not easily replaced.
I used to own a warranty service center for Lowrance/Eagle.
Good luck.
Norm"

So...thanks to you guys and Norm, I went out and picked up a new pair of lantern batteries for $5, and my dial lights up again. Apparently the batteries had run down enough that the bulb wouldn't light up, but still had the juice to power the rest of the outfit. I was obviously backwards in my thinking that spinning the dial would require more power than lighting the bulb.

Anyway, it looks like I'm back in business!! :G


----------

